# Catcher's New Bows



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher was the recipient of some beautiful new bows the other day from Marj (LadysMom). His favorite fashion color is black, so now he has 4 beautiful black bows. Also, his head is really small, so these bows are just the right size for him.

In the pictures he is wearing an elegant black velvet bow... his (and my) favorite! In some pics the bow doesn't look symetrical because of his hair that is on top of it but believe me... it is perfect in reality!

[attachment=10787:attachment]

[attachment=10785:attachment]

[attachment=10784:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Catcher is one handsome maltese. Darling face. Love his bows! Very 
dashing!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He looks friggin beautiful!!!















He looks like a movie/star...SOooo cute..


Andrea~


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

VERY nice bows on a VERY handsome doggie!









it's nice to see catcher. i haven't seen much of him lately.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very handsome!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

The bows are so elegante and he is darling!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Catcher was the recipient of some beautiful new bows the other day from Marj (LadysMom). His favorite fashion color is black, so now he has 4 beautiful black bows. Also, his head is really small, so these bows are just the right size for him.
> 
> In the pictures he is wearing an elegant black velvet bow... his (and my) favorite! In some pics the bow doesn't look symetrical because of his hair that is on top of it but believe me... it is perfect in reality!
> 
> ...










OMG Catcher is so handsome, he looks so soft, I just want to pick him up and hug him, Sher you are so lucky. how old is Catcher, and how much does he weigh? Oh yea love the bows


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OMG Catcher is so handsome, he looks so soft, I just want to pick him up and hug him, Sher you are so lucky. how old is Catcher, and how much does he weigh? Oh yea love the bows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Catcher thanks you for the compliments!! He turned 2 in May and he's about 7 pounds.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , those are so nice. makes me want to grow Sparkey's hair. Catcher is so handsome.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Catcher is an absolute doll (is it ok to call a boy a doll?). He's really handsome .. I just want to kiss him!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwwww...he looks so cute..I just LOOOOOOVE THE BLACK Bows. I see Marj is back in business.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

YIKES....hold my girls back......what a handsome fella!!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Very handsome man their you have. The bows are just beautiful to. Marj is a pro at those bows that is for sure.
Char


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Catcher is such a *handsome* boy and he looks so distinguished in his new black bow!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Black is definately Catcher's color, isn't it? He looks wonderful in that style bow, like he should be in the show ring!

Most of you probably don't know, but Sher was absolutely wonderful to me while I was in the hospital. Not only did she send me thoughtful gifts like potpourri, tea, etc., but she downloaded SM threads and sent them to me weekly just to keep me in touch with my SM family!

I could never repay her kindness even with an entire wardrobe of bows!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those are really cute bows & Catcher is a very handsome little boy.You should post pics of him more often.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He is just too cute! Definitely need to see pictures of him more often.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Black is definately Catcher's color, isn't it? He looks wonderful in that style bow, like he should be in the show ring!
> 
> Most of you probably don't know, but Sher was absolutely wonderful to me while I was in the hospital. Not only did she send me thoughtful gifts like potpourri, tea, etc., but she downloaded SM threads and sent them to me weekly just to keep me in touch with my SM family!
> 
> I could never repay her kindness even with an entire wardrobe of bows![/B]



Marj,
I am so glad you are doing better..You are right Sher is a diamond she is a wonderful person...









Andrea~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Catcher was the recipient of some beautiful new bows the other day from Marj (LadysMom). His favorite fashion color is black, so now he has 4 beautiful black bows. Also, his head is really small, so these bows are just the right size for him.
> 
> In the pictures he is wearing an elegant black velvet bow... his (and my) favorite! In some pics the bow doesn't look symetrical because of his hair that is on top of it but believe me... it is perfect in reality!
> 
> ...


Well, that just did it for me...I'm going to have to get V'doggie some new black bows too. Catcher looks so handsome. Malts really do look special in black tie!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a handsome young man you have there Sher!!!

And Marj, you're bows are just adorable ..... I MUST have some!

I'm off to check out Marjs' bows!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Catcher looks very cute in his bow







such a dashing young man


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww, Catcher looks so handsome in his black bow!







We love Marj's bows too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What words can I use - handsome, adorable, precious? (can you call a little boy beautiful?).







Catcher is one in a million. And yes, black looks VERY good on him. 
Nice bows, Marj. And you're right - Sher is a real treasure.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

well isnt HE the most handsome little man the buttercup has laid eyes on today!!!!!!

great bows, i love a simple black bow on maltese. very striking!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Ella got some to!!







She just loves them.
Marj is the best!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrr uffffffffffff


Catcher looks so handsome in his black bow









Chloe wants to know if he is in the market for a new girlfriend??????












Dede and Chloe from down under



~~sorry sammie, sparkey and Toby, Im such a two (three) timer hee heee ~ Chloe


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Catcher is just adorable! I love how he is posing for his pictures.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Love the bows!







Catcher is so handsome in them!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Catcher looks so handsome in his black bow. We need more pictures of him in his bows Sher. Yes, Sher is one in a million. I am anxious for Bella to get her black bows. Black always looks so good on our babies.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

We need more Catcher - on a regular basis! 

I LOVE black bows -- they were my favorite on Noelle, too. Back when she had hair.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sher, he looks gorgeous







he looks like he is QUITE a momma's boy, too, LOL










ann marie and the "are we done moving YET?" buttercup


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Catcher looks adorable.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Yowsa, that's one handsome dude! Beautiful bows by Marj as always.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

